

Ask HN: Review our startup: Unbig.me - tyohn

The concept is still in an early beta stage but I've love to get some feedback.<p>http://unbig.me/
======
eam
As a consumer I will hate this, as site owner I will love it. Nonetheless,
nice idea. Good luck!

~~~
scumola
Twitterers should love this.

------
marilyn
You have a neat idea here. I am particularly fond of how unoffensive the
advertisement delivery actually is. Best of luck to you!

------
theweirdzone
I've been using it and I love it. It's so easy to use and the stats are
terrific. The ads are clean too. i was frustrated with other shorteners
displaying mainly soft porn and gambling ads!! Only one sore point - no
support. I have sent a few support requests and have not received any replies.
and how do we receive our paymnets? All the best!

------
og1
Interesting idea. How did you arrive at the numbers for pricing/payouts? When
I look at the price I feel like there is some disconnect from the usual CPC vs
CPM. The person displaying the link is getting a click, which is usually paid
per action while the advertiser is getting an impression.

~~~
tyohn
Good point. I'll have to make the distinction clearer or rethink model.
Thanks!

------
run4yourlives
This is nice, but eam's right: consumers will hate it!

Assuming it takes off, this could become <the> way to share links, basically
making reddit/digg submissions profitable.

Any thought to how to handle any major backlash, like a site banning an
unbig.me link altogether?

~~~
tyohn
I honestly haven't considered sites banning unbig.me. I'll have to think about
possible solutions. Maybe working with the sites - i.e. providing a share of
the revenue or suchlike?

------
rlpb
What's to stop:

1) People avoiding unbig.me links because they don't like advertising

2) People taking one unbig.me link and then retweeting another to steal the
advertising money?

You might not consider either of these a problem, of course :-)

~~~
tyohn
Thanks for the input. I've thought of both of them. #1 is would be problem. #2
each link made by our registered users is unique and assigned to the user that
made it - even if its the same link someone already used... and I think
retweeting a link would be a welcome site to the original link owner :)

------
scumola
The link: <http://unbig.me>

------
scumola
Nice. I like it.

